# Another derailer question



## tjf67 (Oct 3, 2008)

I went from an Iron Horse to a Yetti.  

With the horse I never had a problems with sticks getting stuck in my hanger or derailer.  
The yetti I seem to pick up stick every time I am out.  
When I look at the bikes I cant see a reason why but it is happening.

Could there actually be a differance or is it just dumb luck?


----------



## bvibert (May 9, 2009)

Sounds like dumb luck to me.  Is it still happening?


----------



## JD (May 11, 2009)

Could be tire treads.  Do you have small lugs close together?


----------



## tjf67 (May 12, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Sounds like dumb luck to me.  Is it still happening?



Has not happened yet this year but that is probably because i have not been out on it yet.   Getting the itch probably jump in on the Wed night ride.

The tire treads are different on the Yetti.  They will go at some point this year.  There a little to all trail treads I want something more aggressive.


----------

